# [Ask] What kind & type of this Giant bike?



## blacklucid (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone can help me to find out what kind & type (year, series, etc) of this Giant bike? I wasting so much time for googling and can't find the the exact. The closer I find was look like TCR Advance 3 - 2012, but still not the same one (the stipe was different). Can any one find out what series of frame is it ? Big appreciate, cause i want to buy this one soon i know the exact series.

https://www.bukalapak.com/p/sepeda/fullbike/roadbike/w75m-jual-giant-tcr-advance-2013


----------

